# HOWTO coLinux with gentoo

## janlaur

I've installed coLinux a few days ago, and felt like writing a howto, so here goes:

coLinux is a new windows daemon program. The purpose is to run the linux kernel as a native windows thread, and thereby one is able run native linux within windows.

Your main issue is properbly performance.

X apps performance is bad, but useable.

Ordinary apps run just as fast as real linux. actually genlop shows that several of my emerge's went faster in coLinux, but that could be my fault.

As for stability i havn't had ANY issues at all. Not a single crash, memory-leak etc.

Installation

coLinux is still in it's ealy stages and i'm kinda n00b at writing howtos, so now your warned.

You only need to download the lastest  snapshot from http://colinux.org/snapshots/ (i used coLinux-20040417.exe). 

There a several bugfixes nice bugfixes in the snapshots so i recommend that you use these.

The .exe file is a installer program which is able download a basic distribution image from sourceforge (gentoo/debian/fedora).

Now start the .exe. Just leave the default values, expect when you choose distribution ofcourse

The will be downloaded to the installation dir, and is called gentoo-i586-ext3-2g-deluxe.bz2.

Extract this file to whereever you got room for a 2gb file (i've read that shouldn't be spaces in the path to this file). After this you can delete the .bz2 file.

Configuration

There is only a single configuration file, it's located in the installation directory and is named default.colinux.xml. Open it with, and make it look something like this

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<colinux>

    <block_device index="0" path="\DosDevices\e:\gentoo-i586-ext3-2g-deluxe" enabled="true"></block_device>

    <bootparams>root=/dev/cobd0</bootparams>

    <image path="vmlinux"></image>

    <memory size="256"></memory>

    <network index="0" type="tap" name="TAP"></network>

</colinux>

```

 Change the path to whereever your extracted the image, and set how much memory your what to allocate to coLinux.

Now you can boot coLinux by double-click on colinux-daemon.exe, but most people want networking, so we should do that first. 

Go to "Control Panel->Network Connections"

Click on your internet connection, and then ctrl+click on your new TAP network connection. Then rigth click, and choose "Brigde connections". Now windows should create a bridge. If you still have internet connection in windows, then it proberbly works.

Now your ready to doubleclick colinux-daemon.exe and see the magic.

Your now booted in a basic gentoo-linux, with programs like Xfree, Xfce4,gaim, kernel-2.4.26 and other basic stuff emerge'd. 

Login as root with no password, set the root password. Check that networking is running, and then start sshd, and ssh into it with Putty, cygwin to get a proper terminal. Now your can do emerge sync or whatever you what.

Ready to use   :Laughing:  

Adding a swap partition

Download a swapfile from here . The file name indicates the swapsize.

Extract it to whereever your got room, and add the following to default.colinux.xml.

```
<block_device index="1" path="\DosDevices\e:\swap-file" enabled="true"></block_device>
```

(index="1" means that it will be mapped to /dev/cobd1).

now (re)start colinux, and type "mkswap /dev/cobd1" and add

```
/dev/cobd1              none            swap            sw                      0 0
```

 to fstab, and type "swapon -a" to use it without rebooting colinux.

Accessing your linux partitions from coLinux

http://colinux.org/wiki/index.php/coLinuxFAQ#A3 explains the basics. After reading that i ended up with following config 

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<colinux>

    <block_device index="0" path="\DosDevices\e:\gentoo-i586-ext3-2g-deluxe" enabled="true"></block_device>

    <block_device index="1" path="\DosDevices\e:\swap-file" enabled="true"></block_device>

    <block_device index="2" path="\Device\Harddisk0\Partition5" enabled="true"></block_device>    

    <bootparams>root=/dev/cobd0</bootparams>

    <image path="vmlinux"></image>

    <memory size="256"></memory>

    <network index="0" type="tap" name="TAP"></network>

</colinux>
```

now i can use "\Device\Harddisk0\Partition5" (my "/" partition) through the /dev/cobd2 device in coLinux, for example "mount -t reiserfs /dev/cobd2 /mnt/linux". 

Remember that this will only work with partitions that windows dosn't use. Those you need to access through smbfs.

Increase the image size

Download topoenlarge-0.5.zip from http://hem.passagen.se/svto/tlinux/files/, unzip it, and run topoenlarge.bat. check the "find file" radio button, and press the "enlarge file" button. When you found the file and pressed "ok" the file should be enlarged. Remember that FAT32 can only handle up to 4gb (2^32bytes) files. 

Thanks goes to

The guy who made the gentoo-image file.

The coLinux wikiLast edited by janlaur on Wed Apr 28, 2004 2:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## g1um

Well thx man, Your howto is quiet usefull, Consider installing windows now  :Smile: ~,

----------

## daktak

Excellent,

Now I can get a nice environment for work..

----------

## ThomasJ02

When I set my make.conf flags for Gentoo under coLinux, should I set them as if I were running Gentoo natively on the system? Or are there any special tweaks involved for building optimized packages under coLinux?

----------

## stonent

The CFLAGS are the same.

----------

## rcxAsh

Wow!  This looks interesting!  However, too bad for me.. because I have Windows 98... I don't think it runs on Windows 98... http://www.colinux.org/wiki/index.php/coLinuxFAQ#A11.

Even though I can't run it, I have a question about it.  Can the Linux kernel still access hardware?  Specifically, can I still access USB ports and such?  The reason why is because I would then want to get pppd working allowing me to connect my PalmOS handheld to my network via USB.  I have it working under Gentoo, but under Windows, the software isn't free, and it tends to give me BOSDs anyways...

But.. argh...Apparently no go for Windows 98...?  :Sad: 

----------

## stonent

It uses the internet connection sharing to connect the linux network to the outside network, I  suppose you could bridge the TAP thing to your PPP connection.

----------

## janlaur

 *Quote:*   

> Can the Linux kernel still access hardware?

   And a quote from the fronpage of http://colinux.org *Quote:*   

> To cooperatively share hardware with the host operating system, coLinux does not access I/O devices directly. Instead, it interfaces with emulated devices provided by the coLinux drivers in the host OS. For example, a regular file in Windows can be used as a block device in coLinux. All real hardware interrupts are transparently forwarded to the host OS, so this way the host OS's control of the real hardware is not being disturbed and thus it continues to run smoothly.

  So the folks at colinux need to emulate each type of hardware. They have emulated "disk access", networking, etc. But they have not yet done USB, direct graphics, soundcard access. But i've read that they are currently working on getting USB working.

----------

## bravecobra

call me a n00b, but isn't this a "free" alternative for vmware 4 windows? Doesn't vmware actually do something similar or am I not quite getting it here? If your answers are yes, then I think we're getting somewhere here. Now if coLinux would only run in a linux itself...

----------

## ThomasJ02

VMWare and coLinux are similar but different. VMWare emulates an entire virtual machine complete with BIOS, CPU, etc. VMWare will run Windows, Linux, BSD, OS/2, anything x86-compatible. A free alternative to VMWare would be bochs. 

coLinux, OTOH, only runs Linux, and only with special kernel patches. Which isn't to say that it's not cool and useful, because it is. BTW, the very latest (not yet released) version of coLinux apparently does run let you run Linux under Linux, according to the coLinux mailing list.

----------

## stonent

I just can't wait till they patch a 2.6.x kernel.

----------

## pathose

 *Quote:*   

> Now if coLinux would only run in a linux itself...

 

If you want to run linux in linux (as described), check out UserMode Linux.  It's the way to go.  Allows you to run a linux kernel as a process on your existing linux system.

----------

## tomaw

Has anyone else had problems with networking?  I get "conet0: initialized" in the console window, but the network doesn't seem to reply to anything ie dhcp, pings and the like.

The output of ifconfig -a show eth0 there, but nothing happens, even when set to static IP.

Any ideas?

----------

## ThomasJ02

Are you using bridged or TAP networking? I went with bridged with the WinPCAP driver and it works great

----------

## janlaur

 *Quote:*   

> Are you using bridged or TAP networking?

  I'm using TAP, and then using the bridge functionality which is build-in windows xp pro. 

WinPCAP is alternative way to do the same as I. I don't know weather there is an advantage by using one or the other.

----------

## ThomasJ02

Yeah I wasn't able to get TAP working either, but I didn't try real hard. I would recommend going with the WinPCAP approach, unless you can't use it because you're on a wireless network or something.

----------

## IWBCMAN

Here is an edited repost with new 

information of my mini-Howto posted at :

https://forums.gentoo.org/

posting.php?mode=quote&p=1051806

[quote]CoLinux is still pretty alpha-it 

works and works good, but there are many

 things which are not yet supported.

I have yet to get access to the other 

partitions, regardless of their format, from 

within CoLinux. 

*EDIT: SEE BELOW

Supposedly this can be done- Yet I have 

had no success. *It will work if one set's up

 samba, and apparently LUFS(according 

the posts in the mail listings)-but I have not

 tried either. 

I setup CoLinux to use VNC(tightvnc), 

instead of installing/configuring and setting

 up CygWin's X11 server.

At this point I have CoLinux setup with 

XFCE4-and I can only say WOW. In some 

ways CoLinux w/ Gentoo run's faster than 

the native Gentoo install I have on the 

same machine-don't ask me how that's 

possible-but it's true.

My Laptop get's it's internet connection 

from my main machine-a Gentoo Linux 

server running DHCP and connected via 

DSL to my IP provider. I simply had to bind

 the CoLinux vitrual network adapater to 

my built in ethernet adapter-took me 

roughly 20 minutes to figure out and get 

working.

I have emerged several packages- 

everything runs great. I even dowloaded 

the CoLinux source and used the provided 

patch to compile my of 2.4.25

EDIT-2.4.26 kernel ...

EDIT-once again see below

Due to not being able to directly access 

the local partitions-I had a fascinating back

 and forth going on with multiple 

connections(ssh/scp) between the 

server-windows/server-CoLinux/

windows-CoLinux-actually it was quite 

amusing, and it realy, really graphically 

illustrates the server-client paradigm, 

fascinating actually.

Some really cool Gentoo person already 

had done 90% of the work for you-to get 

CoLinux up and running.

Simply go to colinux.org -read everything 

and I mean everything and then go click on

 "downloads".

Download and extract the first file from 

the download page "0.6.0-2.4.25" 

EDIT:Now using the:

www.colinux.org/snapshots/

colinux-20040417.exe

-pay attention where to extract it to -this 

information will be used when editing the 

configuration file.

Next download the file called:

"gentoo-i586-ext3-2g-deluxe.bz2". 

You probably will need winrar on winbloze 

to unpack it.

(check out :

http://colinux.org/wiki/index.php/NiceTools

to find the tools for extracting the image 

files and creating "virtual" swap 

partitions.)

The file expands, upon extraction, to 2 

GB's on your harddrive- so you have to 

have that free space in advance. -This new 

"virtual" partion(a gigantic file in your 

winbloze partition) contains a stage3 

install of Gentoo-and one that is actually 

quite recent. Actually it is more than 

stage3-it includes xfree86,XFCE4, Firefox,

 gaim and xchat. The "virtual" partition is 

formatted in ext3.

You also need to setup a "virtual" swap 

partiton-otherwise you may run out of 

memory-if this happens the biggest running

 app in CoLinux just vanishes-or your 

emerge suddenly stops with error 

messages. I haven't done this part yet-but I

 have 512MB and haven't felt too much 

pressure to do it yet.

There is "a" configuration to edit. That's 

right, one single, simple XML formatted 

file which needs to know the path to your 

"virtual" partions. The file is located in the 

directory where you extracted colinux. 

"default.colinux.xml"

You also need to install the "virtual" 

network adapter. Simply "Add Hardware" 

from the control panel , "next", "Yes, I have

 already connected the new hardware", 

"next", scroll to the bootom of the list in 

the next window and select "Add a new 

hardware device", "next" then select 

"Install the hardware that I manually 

elect from a list", "next", the select 

"Network Adapters", "next" then "have 

disk" and navigate to the place where you 

extracted colinux to and go into the 

"netdriver" directory and then a file shows 

up-select it and now you have your virtual 

network adapter-ou can configure it just 

like the other adapters already on your 

system.

Once you have configured the network and

 the config file you simply run 

"colinux-daemon.exe" from the DOS 

command line (ie. the DOS command line 

window) and this brings up CoLinux-you 

should see CoLinux booting-if it boots and 

you get the prompt enter "root" and hit 

return when prompted for the password.

Then do an "emerge sync" and "env-update

 && source /etc/profile" and if you prefer 

to use vnc, like me, "emerge tightvnc".

Now you need to configure xfree86. I 

simply copied my /etc/X11/XF86Config 

from my server machine over to my 

CoLinux install-you can only use drivers 

provided with Xfree86(ie. no 

nvidia-glx/kernel) and it only seems to 

work with a color depth of 16...So you have

 to edit the file a little...Remeber you have 

no direct access to the video hardware of 

windows-so you have to either copy this 

file from elsewhere or manually create it- 

you can also just boot the machine with 

knoppix and let knoppix create a 

XF86Config file for you....

When that is finished create a 

~/.vnc/xstartup file containing one entry 

"startxfce4&". Now

simply run the vncserver with your options 

(you will be prompted for a password- 

create one and remeber it) 

(i use 'vncserver -geometry "1500x100" 

-depth 16'-with a 1600x1200 display)and 

then run the windows vncviewer 

(download and install vnc for windows 

*first*) and give it the IP address of your 

virtual network(192.168.0.X:1) and your 

password- vncviewer should now bring up 

your XFCE4 desktop-have a lot of fun....

a couple of caveats:

you must be running WinXP(home or 

professional), win2K(workstation or 

server),or win2003

EDIT:No longer-applies if you use the snapshot

*

If you use the "0.6.0-2.4.25" file-like I did,

 you have a rather disfunctional linux 

console-you can't see the cursor and their 

are issues where the text gets garbled 

up-issues with redrawing. Of course you 

can forgo these issues by doing the CVS 

thing-where these issues have been 

corrected-ie. the colinux console is much 

imporved and there is even a colinux 

windows service-ie. run colinux as a 

windows service...(but then again that 

means(unless you already have a working 

CVS for windows) going into a native linux, 

downloading from CVS, and then packing 

up the file (tar.gz/zip) and transferring it to

 some place accessible from your windows 

system)

*

there is no native X support. you use either

vnc or Cygwin-X11.

there is is no sound support. no USB 

support(but your windows USB 

mouse/keyboard) works fine with 

vnc/CygWin-X11). ie. no device support 

other than network.

This is not intended to be a complete 

guide-I have just covered the basics-now 

go to colinux.org and read, read, read- the 

guy who posted the gentoo image has his 

howto in the colinux.org wiki section....

There is an amazing array of possibilites 

with colinux. You can run an apache, 

samba, dhcp, mail, distcc, nfs -you name 

it-server under colinux. With execption of 

device support and disk acces one cannot 

tell that one is running Linux under 

winbloze-really amazing. This project may 

end up being the death of Cygwin-it is far, 

far superior.

Cygwin-X11 works good with it and now 

that it is part of x11.org it is getting 

updated and improved much, much 

quicker. And CoLinux even runs under, get 

this, Linux(kind of like "virtual mode 

linux"-and *BSD ports are on the way.

Right now CoLinux only works with the 2.4

 kernel-but work is ongoing to work with 

2.6. It utilizes "ring 0" on x86 CPU's -it 

runs totally parallel to winblows and there 

is virtually no contention between the two 

for resources. Really, really amazing stuff.

[/code]

Now for my important update, which I 

added to the colinux Wikki FAQ.....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (Reported by Karl Zollner) If you are using
> 
>  Windows XP Home Edition and/or only 
> ...

 

----------

## IWBCMAN

I apologize for the funky formatting-I really tried to get it right-.....

----------

## Tamerz

 *tomaw wrote:*   

> Has anyone else had problems with networking?  I get "conet0: initialized" in the console window, but the network doesn't seem to reply to anything ie dhcp, pings and the like.
> 
> The output of ifconfig -a show eth0 there, but nothing happens, even when set to static IP.
> 
> Any ideas?

 

I get the same problem.  Plus in Windows "Network Connections" the TAP-Win32 Adapter has a red X over and the taskbar says it's unplugged.

----------

## janlaur

 *Quote:*   

> Plus in Windows "Network Connections" the TAP-Win32 Adapter has a red X over and the taskbar says it's unplugged.

 It should say that the TAP connection is unplugged when you have coLinux turned off. When i turn on coLinux, the TAP connections gets plugged in. 

If this dosn't work i would guess that there is an error en the config. coLinux will boot even if the config is not formatted correctly, and just use those tags that are. Check the top of the shell window for error messages.

 *Quote:*   

> Has anyone else had problems with networking? I get "conet0: initialized" in the console window, but the network doesn't seem to reply to anything ie dhcp, pings and the like.
> 
> The output of ifconfig -a show eth0 there, but nothing happens, even when set to static IP.
> 
> Any ideas?

 you say that eth0 exsists, so coLinux has connection to the TAP device.  If you set up bridged networking, as the howto shows, your coLinux will acts as a computer on the same network as your real windows mashine. So there needs to be a dhcp server on that network.

Another way is to share your internet connection, which is described on the wiki You will proberbly need to remove the bridge if you sat on up before.

----------

## Trejkaz

The issue I had with using bridging on Windows to solve this problem was that as soon as you bridge, the outside world gets the MAC address of the bridge instead of the network card, thus the computer asks for a DHCP address from the server, and the server doesn't recognise the MAC address and thus refuses to allocate the machine an address (or in my case, allocates an address in the range which is only permitted to use WWW.)

So unless there's another way to do it (I tried all the other methods which I've seen listed and haven't found a working one... yet), I'm not sure how useful this is.

Somehow VMware is capable of running without screwing with DHCP, and without showing that disconnected icon in the time, maybe it has something to do with the fact that VMware's net is resident even if you're not using it.

----------

## Tamerz

 *Trejkaz wrote:*   

> The issue I had with using bridging on Windows to solve this problem was that as soon as you bridge, the outside world gets the MAC address of the bridge instead of the network card, thus the computer asks for a DHCP address from the server, and the server doesn't recognise the MAC address and thus refuses to allocate the machine an address (or in my case, allocates an address in the range which is only permitted to use WWW.)

 

Well I even tried using a static IP.  ifconfig shows the eth0 adapter.  Even if I give it an address it can't ping anything except itself.

----------

## SkiCat

I had the same problem. Check the xml configuration file for a <> at the

end of the line <image path="vmlinux" />

That was causing a problem for me. I removed the <> characters and

everything worked fine.

I set mine up using the WinXP method of bridging.  The only other

problem I encountered was my firewall software had to be told

about the colinux IP address.

SkiCat

----------

## janlaur

I just tried something realy cool.

I booted my real gentoo partition within coLinux. The only thing i needed was to edit fstab. And make sure that X didn't start on boot.  There is a lot of errors, like ALSA complaning, can't find module directory and so on.

I don't really know if this is dangerous, but it hasn't detroyed my setup.

If you want to try, map your linux partition to a /dev/cobdX device, and set bootparams, like this

```
<block_device index="4" path="\Device\Harddisk0\Partition4" enabled="true"></block_device>

<bootparams>root=/dev/cobd4</bootparams>
```

Now i need to find a way to use one fstab in coLinux and one in "reallife", then it would be possible to boot the same linux in coLinux as in reallife   :Laughing: 

----------

## jayknitter

I was having networking issues, but I finally found a way to get my setup to work using TAP!!  The main issue I had was an error in the default.colinux.xml config file.  I had to change the network line from:

```
<network index="0" type="tap" name="tap" />
```

to

```
<network index="0" type="tap" name="TAP-WIN32 Adapter" />
```

Seems you have to use the name of the Lan Card in the name attribute (right click on your connection and click properties, the name of the card is after "Connect Using:").

I also updated my /etc/reslov.conf file manually, not 100% if that was required but it was before I got things working right!

Hope this helps some of you guys!

----------

## Tamerz

Thanks SkiCat and jayknitter.  Both of those seemed to be the problem.  Working now.

----------

## s0be

<blatant plug> s0be.magenet.com </blatant plug>

seriously, I've used colinux to boot my gentoo live partition (as well as used gentoo to create many a virtual disk for colinux) and had little to no problem.  I'm still working on devfs stuff to have it create /dev/{s,h}d[a-h][0-8] rather than /dev/cobd[0-n], but I'm lazy.

s0be

----------

## beandog

If you want to be able to copy / paste between your coLinux session and Windows:

- run colinux-daemon.exe

- close the main terminal after it boots up completely

- run colinux-console-nt.exe

- right click on the title bar, click properties

- under options, check the 'quickedit mode' box

- click ok, select 'save properties ...', click ok

Now you can paste into the terminal with right-click.  You can select text in the terminal by highlighting it, and hitting enter will put in the buffer.

steve[/code]

----------

## Neech

Colinux is awesome. 

However, has anyone managed to compile perl under it ? 

```

lib/base/t/fields....................ok

lib/Benchmark........................

```

it will hang there forever  :Sad: 

i tryed different cflags

----------

## Neech

well i ended up injecting it. who cares  :Wink: 

```
emerge inject dev-lang/perl-<ver>
```

----------

## tfunk

I think I'm missing something =(

I've tried installing from scratch 4 times assuming that I missed a step.  I can't have missed the same step in the config 4 times....arrgh!

I made the <> change to the config.  I made the change to the adapter name, bridged networking looks ok in Windows.  When I "boot" the colinux box windows shows the TAP adapter and the Bridged connection as active.  I have internet access from the windows box.

When I boot the colinux box I eth0 fails to come up and I get the following error message:

Bringing eth0 up...

Failed to bring eth0 up

ERROR:  Problem starting needed services.

"netmount" was not started.

Digging through the normal Gentoo fourms I find info saying that the error relates to gentoo not having a driver for the NIC.

I don't understand how that could be the case when we are relying on a psydo-adapter.  You guys haven't had any trouble relating to netmount and your using the same linux driver that I am (the default), right?

Does anyone have any ideas on what I'm missing?

Thanks!

Tfunk

----------

## Neech

Make sure in your colinux config xml the name parameter of your network adapter matches the actual name of the TAP adapter ( at least for winpcap bridging that was important ).

Also try disable the TAP and give winpap approach a try, but be warned, it doesn't work with wireless adapters.

----------

## tfunk

network adapter name matches the TAP name.  When I look through the logs atfer firing up the .exe I get the following:

conet-daemon: searching TAP "Local Area Connection 3"

conet-daemon: scanned device "Local Area Connection 3"

conet-daemon: opening TAP: "Local Area Connection 3"

Enabling TAP-Win32...

I read in one of the erilier posts that it needed changed from TAP to TAP 32, but when I made that changeit would error out, so playing arround with it I relized that the deamon didn't bomb out if I changes it to "Local Area Connection 3"

The WinPcap way isn't an option for me as I am using a Orinco wireless card to bridge the connection from colinux to the outside world. =(

----------

## tfunk

I'm wondering if I have a different problem than I origianlly thought I had...

I noticed that when the console fires up and shows the system booting that it comes up with

modprobe:  Can't open dependencies file /lib/modules/2.4.26-co-0.6.1/modules.dep (no such file or directory)

I'm thinking now that if it is having trouble loading a module, that could very well explain why it is having trouble loading the network.

Is this a problem caused by my config or are you guys having the same error or am I barking up the wrong tree?

Any idea on how to work arround this?

Thanks!

Tfunk

----------

## mahir

to be honest

i dont even get the network connection up?

i have used co linux before, but i used it before i found the howtoo

it never worked well

but then

i got the network connection to at last show up in my network connections..

i install the TAP driver, and nothing.

i cant even get to bridge the connections because it doesnt show up.

when i look in network devices, it shows it

there are no problems with it (as it seems, resources are fine, irq's are ok)

but it doesnt seem to show up in networkconnections.

help me plz!

i use sp2

i dont know if thats a problem

----------

## Vadim

2 Tfunk

To solve the module loading problem look here http://colinux.org/wiki/index.php/ConvertingDistributions in section D.

I don't know maybe it can halp you.

----------

## mahir

i went back and downloaded the ***17 build....  and still nothing

i tried on a system that doesnt use the sp2 and i at least got hte tap driver installed (the one that comes with colinux)

but with sp2 i cant seem to see it in network connections..

help me plz

----------

## BudgetDedicated

Don't try to start X, your system might hang (mine does!)

I was allready very fond of User Mode Linux... this is essentially the same: a patched linux kernel to run in usermode (of windows).

I'm running a gentoo system in it on my laptop. I have a great mix of linux & mircosoft software available now! (I need some tools like Visio for university courses... helas). I can switch over very transparently now... without a hurry! My laptop is the last box to go  :Smile: 

----------

## mikEdub

mahir: I was stumped for hours because no matter what I did I couldn't find the TAP connection under network connections ( I was running SP2 also). then I read the documentation on the TAP driver web site and said it currently won't show up if your running SP2 so I uninstalled SP2 and now its working! HTH   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Trejkaz

Great... I hope they intend to fix this rather blatant bug soon.  How far off is SP2 final?

----------

## mahir

i am gonna have to try that now!!!

----------

## janlaur

 *Trejkaz wrote:*   

> Great... I hope they intend to fix this rather blatant bug soon.  How far off is SP2 final?

 

A recent news story, found on winbeta.org

 *Quote:*   

> According to a reliable source, Windows XP Service Pack 2 has just been pushed back a bit further than originally expected. These delays will effect both the second Release Candidate along with the Release To Manufacturing/Release to Web.
> 
> The following are the new expected delivery dates:
> 
> RC2 - May 26th, 2004 (previous date was May 12th, 2004)
> ...

 

----------

## traviswu

I got "no space left on device" when I do emerge --update world. 

The "df" shows" /dev/cobd0 is full.  

Is there anyway that we can increase the size of cobd0 ? 

Thanks. 

Travis

----------

## mahir

can someone send me their default.config.xml thingi

cos i just CANNOT seem to get it to work?!

i dont get it

i removed sp2 and i see the tap connection

but i just cant get it to connect!!!  :Sad: 

----------

## janlaur

 *mahir wrote:*   

> can someone send me their default.config.xml thingi

 Here's a working one. Remember that colinux only prints configuration errors and continues. so it will start even tough you migth made a typo.

```
<colinux>

<block_device index="0" path="\DosDevices\e:\gentoo-i586-ext3-2g-deluxe" enabled="true"/>

<bootparams>root=/dev/cobd0</bootparams>

<image path="vmlinux"/>

<memory size="128"/>

<network index="0" type="tap" name="TAP"/>

</colinux>
```

 *Quote:*   

> Is there anyway that we can increase the size of cobd0 ? 

 I just updated the howto on how to do that.

 *Quote:*   

>  I read the documentation on the TAP driver web site and said it currently won't show up if your running SP2 so I uninstalled SP2 and now its working

  I'm just installed SP2 RC1, and yes, it dosn't show up, but networking, in coLinux, still works for me. Perhaps because i sat it up before installing sp2 rc1

----------

## mahir

it works!!

ok

i got it working

SOMEHOW

but now

i wanna know

i can close the consol thing

and open up the consol-nt thing 

which is much better for me @the moment..

but

how do i log in several times?

like i would under normal gentoo

i mean

how would i simulate alt+f1 etcetc..

have several consol-nt boxes open all connected to the deamon?

----------

## traviswu

alt-f1 ... still works, just don't try alt-F4 

 :Smile: 

----------

## janlaur

 *Quote:*   

> how do i log in several times? 

 The usual way i guess is to start sshd in coLinux, and then login with a windows ssh client like putty. Or install and start tigthvnc server. And then login via a vnc viewer.

----------

## mahir

also

i just did a full emerge sync  and emerge system.

should i install xorg? cos i wanna use cygwins x server to run software

hopefully

i wanna replace explorer.exe with gnome. LOLLL ne way

yea

so i cant find lspci....

what package do i have to install to get lspci?

----------

## mahir

has anyone been able to get xorg-x11 installed?

or should i try and get fdo xorg installed?

----------

## janlaur

 *Quote:*   

> should i install xorg? cos i wanna use cygwins x server to run software 

  I have the cygwin xorg X server running in windows, and then forwarding to it from colinux, and the performance is slow. I get much better results with the vncserver solution.  

I know it's cute having to see linux apps act as ordenary windows applications, but with current performance it's not very useable.

The colinux team apparently knows this, and has but this on their roadmap *Quote:*   

> Frame buffer device. Let the native XFree86 server be used instead of using a "remote" X server provided by the host OS such as the Cygwin XFree86 server under Windows.

 

----------

## mahir

ok i am getting a lack of space problem.

so i made a copy of the root image

mounted it

cleaned it

now i wanna put something there

like

maybe /usr 

how do i copy/move  /usr to the new partition??

i'd have to mount the new imagine under something like /mnt/1

then cp /usr to /mnt/1

then mount that new root as /usr

but

what is the CORRECT cp commands to use???

plz help!

----------

## mahir

this is what i get on the console window

help please!

conet-daemon: searching TAP "TAP-Win32 Adapter"

conet-daemon: scanned device "tap"

Error opening TAP Win32

Console: colour CoCON 80x25

----------

## janlaur

 *mahir wrote:*   

> this is what i get on the console window
> 
> help please!
> 
> conet-daemon: searching TAP "TAP-Win32 Adapter"
> ...

 Show the config to the world, i use this one 

```
<network index="0" type="tap" name="TAP"/>
```

 From the console output, i would guess the you set name="TAP-Win32 Adapter", try setting that to name="TAP".

----------

## hotplainrice

 :Smile:  This should help other wireless coLinux users.

I got it from coLinux help forum.

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/expertzone/columns/crawford/02april22.asp

Theres a typo, look out for the 1st step 'netsh bridge show' should be 'netsh bridge show a'[/url]

----------

## hotplainrice

 :Smile:  This should help other wireless coLinux users.

I got it from coLinux help forum.

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/expertzone/columns/crawford/02april22.asp

Theres a typo, look out for the 1st step 'netsh bridge show' should be 'netsh bridge show a'

----------

## brazilian_joe

Hiall, I have posted it on the Colinux mailing list, but no one answered yet. 

I want to have two virtual ethernet cards (TAP) for the colinux-gentoo environment. This way, eth0 will do the internet stuff (dhcp), and eth1 will have a fixed IP and be a host-only network. But the sencond TAP does not work. eth0 runs without problems, but eth1 seems to not exist.  This is part of my post:

-----

The new TAP showed up on the Network Connections. My first tap is named on windows as CoLinux. The Second TAP is named Host_Only. the 'CoLinux' connection is on the bridge, and receives the number from DHCP. I have assigned the IP number 192.168.100.1 to my 'Host_Only' adapter.

My  default.colinux.xml has teh network set up like this:

   <network index="0" type="tap" name="CoLinux"/>

   <network index="1" type="tap" name="Host_Only" />

Inside gentoo , I have tried to set up a second device eth1 (using the ip number 192.168.100.10) to talk to the Host_Only. I used the same instructions that I have used to set up the same environment under VMWare (and it worked under VMWare).

But when I try to start the second interface (eth1), it gives teh following error:

SIOCSIFADDR: no such device

eth1: unknown interface: no such device

SIOCSIFBRADDR: no such device

eth1: unknown interface: no such device

SIOCSIFNETMASK:  no such device

I have seen this error before when I tried to turn on a NIC before I plugged it on the PCI slot (silly). It looks like CoLinux can only find one network card. Or am I doing anything wrong? 

-----

Any ideas, directions, anybody care to try this setup too and post results?

----------

## rcxAsh

Sorry to wake this thread from the near dead, but I've finally gotten Windows 2000 and have been trying to get coLinux working.

However, as with many others here, I can't bring eth0 up... Windows 2000 doesn't seem to have the same builtin "bridging" feature that Windows XP does?  At least, I see no option to bridge the TAP connection to my existing LAN connection.  

I then saw this in the README file and tried it with no success either:

 *Quote:*   

>   	b. Bridging - This method allows the Cooperative Linux network 
> 
> 	interface to directly interoperate with one of your built in networking 
> 
> 	interfaces. You'll need to edit the configuration XML file to reflect 
> ...

 

My config file currently is as follows:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<colinux>

    <block_device index="0" path="\DosDevices\D:\coLinux\gentoo-i586-ext3-2g-deluxe" 

    enabled="true" />

    <bootparams>root=/dev/cobd0</bootparams>

    <image path="vmlinux" />

    <memory size="64" />

    <network index="0" type="bridged" name="Realtek RTL8139(A) PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter" />

</colinux>

```

Eh, is this not possible under Windows 2000?

(Notes, when trying to do what I did, I would get errors about missing DLLs.. I manually got these DLLs from the 0.6.0 installer of coLinux..)

----------

## nbrown

Has anyone updated to the most recent portage?  I just did and now emerge doesn't work at all.  It works fine on my true linux partition, but I get all kinds of tracebacks in colinux.

-nbrown

----------

## veggie2u

Ok, looks good, but two problems.

First, I am using Win2000, and can't for the life of me figure out how to set up this bridging mode people are talking about to the new interface.

Second,  I don't get a cursor. There is a message that says 

```

putfont: KDFONTOP: No such file or directory

```

several times and then says Failed to set user font.

I can still log in, but no cursor. Is this an issue with the gentoo image, or files on my Win2000 laptop?

----------

## rcxAsh

Yeah  :Smile:  I finally got coLinux an internet connection.  I don't think Windows 2000 has the same bridging thing as Windows XP (at least that option is on the context menu). 

However, I found this on the coLinux site:

http://colinux.org/wiki/index.php/PreBuiltBundles

It's about their pre-built bundles, but if you ignore everything irrelevant and scroll down to the heading, "Installing coLinux-20040429 with TAP networking on Windows 2000" and read the appropriate stuff, it worked for me.  

I've quoted the main steps.  The trick for me was the "always connected" thing.  Without it, the Internet sharing on my real NIC would fail.  After that, it eth0 came up!

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> Change the TAP adapter to "always connected"
> 
>     * Control Panel -> Network and Dial-up Connections -> File -> Properties -> Configure -> Advanced -> Property: Media status -> Value: Always Connected
> ...

 

The only thing I haven't figured out yet is that when my firewall is on (ZoneAlarm), coLinux can't get outside to the Internet.  Firewall off, fine.  Heh... I'm not sure what settings to set to allow coLinux to access the internet.  I added the executable to the allow list, but nothing.  ZoneAlarm isn't even saying what it's doing.  Hehe.  Should ZoneAlarm stay?  The main reason I decided to install it again was because day 1 of my Windows 2000 experience, I was being bombarded by the sasser worm....  so i fear for what else may arise.

----------

## blake121666

 *brazilian_joe wrote:*   

> Hiall, I have posted it on the Colinux mailing list, but no one answered yet. 
> 
> I want to have two virtual ethernet cards (TAP) for the colinux-gentoo environment.
> 
> 

 

You probably need to assign an LAA to one of the tap adapters.  It looks like the tap adapter uses the MAC 00:43:4F:4E:45:30.  In Win XP, you can right-click the tap adapter while in "Network Connections" and edit the "Advanced" properties.  Assign it a unique local MAC address.  Off the top of my head, I don't remember which bit determines local addresses (I think it's the second nybble of the first byte - bit 5) but you can jut use Sun's convention of using 08:00:20:xx:xx:xx.

EDIT:  Oops, i just tried this and the LAA doesn't get applied.  I don't think you can use 2 adapters with the same MAC address;  so I don't know if using 2 tap adapters is doable.

EDIT #2:  I just looked at the "Current Status" of coLinux v 0.6.1 which was released on 5/29/04 (yesterday) at www.colinux.org and the first thing on the bullet list is:

  * Multiple virtual NICs are supported (eth1, eth2, etc...).

So, maybe upgrading will solve your problem.

----------

## probate

I have a dual-boot Gentoo/WinXP system, and recently got coLinux booting off the Gentoo partitions. (coLinux version 0.6.1-2.4.26) Tres sweet - the best of both worlds running on one box, at the same time.

I'd like to be able to boot Gentoo either natively or under coLinux without any manual reconfiguration.  Here is what I have done so far.

I've set up a new runlevels for boot and default, so I can start different services when run under coLinux. These are accessed by setting the bootlevel and softlevel bootparams in my colinux.xml file.

I've set up the isStandAlone script recommended in the coLinux wiki, and that works nicely at detecting how Gentoo has been booted. See http://www.colinux.org/wiki/index.php/ConvertingDistributions

I've used this script in a modified /etc/X11/startDM.sh to copy a different gdm.conf into place, so that a local X server is not started when I boot under coLinux. I did this rather than removing xdm from the coLinux runlevel, because I still want gdm running to do XDMCP. I've configured xinetd to start Xvnc when I connect with a windows VNC client. Xvnc queries the XDMCP server, and I get a login screen. Works nicely, but too slow with Gnome/KDE - better with fluxbox.

The only remaining problem is the /etc/fstab file, which must be different under coLinux (using cobd devices instead of hda). I tried getting the /sbin/rc script to copy a different version into place during sysinit, but the filesystem is mounted read-only at that point.

Has anyone found a way around the /etc/fstab problem, or does it have to be manually altered before a reboot.

----------

## wilho

Hi!

I'm a bit lost with network stuff allso.

I can get both tap and bridged ways to work, eth0 is up, dhcp works, ping works, but data just won't flow through. Wget www.google.com times out, emerge rsync does it too and emerge-webrsync wont work either...

edit: --no wait - it's windoz firewall of course..   :Embarassed: 

----------

## ryceck

I just wanted to say that this topic has helped me a LOT!

I downloaded colinux, installed, grabbed the necessary swap/root files and it ran.

Created an extra root-file which i mounted on my /usr using fstab and is it soooooo sweet  :Very Happy: 

But 2 little questions:

1. Can I get root-files larger than 2gb? Its and ntfs-disk its on so it should be possible, but I cant resize them any larger....

2. How do i get the Windows service to behave nicely :/ I install the service and it starts CoLinux, but hangs on the "bringing eth0 up", when I run it manual it works like a charm ...

Thats all... the rest is beautiful  :Very Happy: 

----------

## CopterGuy85

 *janlaur wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Now i need to find a way to use one fstab in coLinux and one in "reallife", then it would be possible to boot the same linux in coLinux as in reallife  

 

I just thought up of a way that you might be able to do this, but I haven't got the time atm to test it.  It would go something like this:

1) Create two fstab files, like fstab.co and fstab.normal

2) Write two small scipts that create a symlink from fstab to either of the two files

3) Create a new runlevel (can you do this? I'm still a linux n00b  :Razz: ) for coLinux

4) For both your regular runlevels and your new runlevel, add the appropriate script before the disks get mounted

5) Edit your colinux configuration to pass a "runlevel = x" or whatever new number you created

Again...I haven't done this and I'm not even sure if it's possible...but this is the way I would go about the problem.  Let me know if it works  :Smile: 

And ryceck, I get the same problem...works fine running the daemon manually, but it doesn't work as a service  :Sad: 

EDIT: And somehow I completely missed Probate's post, lol  :Very Happy: Last edited by CopterGuy85 on Tue Jun 08, 2004 7:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ryceck

I am running this @ a P4, should i have used the i686 instead of the i586 image????? The i586 works but shouldnt the i686 work better? Whicht brings me back to the diskspace problem cuz the i686 is only a 1GB image  :Smile: 

----------

## CopterGuy85

ryceck:  Changing the filesize was mentioned in the first post:

 *janlaur wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Increase the image size
> 
> Download topoenlarge-0.5.zip from http://hem.passagen.se/svto/tlinux/files/, unzip it, and run topoenlarge.bat. check the "find file" radio button, and press the "enlarge file" button. When you found the file and pressed "ok" the file should be enlarged. Remember that FAT32 can only handle up to 4gb (2^32bytes) files.

 

And I would assume that the i686 image would utilize more cpu features than the i586, but I doubt you would notice any speed increase (I could be wrong though).

Oh yeah, about the dual-boot, I just came across the website http://hprofile.sourceforge.net/.  The first bullet item says:

 *Quote:*   

> Manage multiple hardware configurations, for example if you boot your system both within VMWare and in a normal dualboot configuration, or if you have a laptop that that may or not be in a docking station.

 

So I guess I'll have to find a hard drive to partition as Linux and try this out  :Smile: 

EDIT: I finally had time to go over that hprofile site, and it seems to implent something along the lines of what I had already posted (so I guess I was on the right track  :Smile:  )  However, the only problem is that FAQ states something along the lines of "run the scripts as soon as possible, ie. right after local partitions are mounted."  Which sounds nice, except when we're trying to use different fstab files  :Sad:   Still, there may be a way to work something around all this.

----------

## ryceck

[quote="CopterGuy85"]ryceck:  Changing the filesize was mentioned in the first post:

 *janlaur wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Increase the image size
> 
> Download topoenlarge-0.5.zip from http://hem.passagen.se/svto/tlinux/files/, unzip it, and run topoenlarge.bat. check the "find file" radio button, and press the "enlarge file" button. When you found the file and pressed "ok" the file should be enlarged. Remember that FAT32 can only handle up to 4gb (2^32bytes) files.

 

shame on me   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

It worked so thnx  :Wink: 

But still my service problem remains....

I have to start it manually or else my "system" will hang at bringing eth0 up.

No errors in the syslogs btw...  :Sad: 

----------

## SNo0py

 *rcxAsh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The only thing I haven't figured out yet is that when my firewall is on (ZoneAlarm), coLinux can't get outside to the Internet.  Firewall off, fine.  Heh... I'm not sure what settings to set to allow coLinux to access the internet.  I added the executable to the allow list, but nothing.  ZoneAlarm isn't even saying what it's doing.  Hehe.  Should ZoneAlarm stay?  The main reason I decided to install it again was because day 1 of my Windows 2000 experience, I was being bombarded by the sasser worm....  so i fear for what else may arise.

 

Hi! I have the same problem - do you have any solution for this?

----------

## Letar

Ahhh, finally succeeded in having a working Gentoo installation with coLinux at work (Win 2000). Works trough very restrictive firewall and proxies and everything (albeit with emerge-webrsync but who cares it's working!).

I too had problems with compiling perl under coLinux, has anybody succeeded? Ended injecting it...

----------

## Burgin

I installed gentoo on a real partition the standard way (didn't use the gentoo images from the coLinux Wiki site) and I got it to boot under coLinux.

I would like to know the best way to manage parallel sets of certain configuration files (mainly fstab and the network settings) to make booting under Colinux and as Standalone seemless.  This was touched upon in this earlier thread, https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=163154&highlight=colinux< but no detailed solution has yet been posted.

----------

## janlaur

 *Quote:*   

> * Added block device aliasing, e.g alias="hda2". You can specify
> 
>     such an alias in the <block_device> element in the configuration 
> 
>     XML and expect coLinux to mount it, even when passed with root=.
> ...

  Found this in http://www.colinux.org/snapshots/NEWS. So with the snapshots it should be possible to use the same fstab as in standalone (i havn't tried it yet).

The thing with alternate network setting, i've seen in several "laptop-tricks" threads, can't remember how though.

----------

## shiznix

 *Burgin wrote:*   

> I installed gentoo on a real partition the standard way (didn't use the gentoo images from the coLinux Wiki site) and I got it to boot under coLinux.
> 
> I would like to know the best way to manage parallel sets of certain configuration files (mainly fstab and the network settings) to make booting under Colinux and as Standalone seemless.  This was touched upon in this earlier thread, https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=163154&highlight=colinux< but no detailed solution has yet been posted.

 

For those using their real Gentoo installation under coLinux and trying to manage 2 fstab files (ie. one for Gentoo and one for coLinux).

Probate was on the right track when he talked about editing /sbin/rc & having it copy in the correct fstab. This is what works for me:

Create two fstab files in /etc, one for Gentoo called fstab.default, the other for coLinux called fstab.colinux.

At boot, have /sbin/rc remount '/' (rw), check the running kernel & copy over /etc/fstab with the correct one, remount '/' (ro).

Edit /sbin/rc, scroll down to just below

```
        echo -e " Copyright 2001-2003 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.; Distributed under the GPL"

        echo
```

Add in the following lines:

```
        echo -e "Detected running kernel version `uname -r`"

        echo -e "Adjusting /etc/fstab accordingly..."

        echo

mount -o rw,remount /

if [ -z `uname -r|grep "\-co-"` ];

        then

cp /etc/fstab.default /etc/fstab

        else

cp /etc/fstab.colinux /etc/fstab

fi

mount -o ro,remount /
```

It should now boot seamlessly whether using coLinux or Gentoo.

There were some postings by Debian users that they get coLinux to use their normal /etc/fstab by just disabling the boot-up filesystem check (fsck). I'm not sure this is really a good idea, especially if the system is not shutdown nicely.

Another alternative I saw was to create /dev/hd(x) aliases in the colinux.xml file, allowing the normal /etc/fstab to be used. I've not tried it, but this may be the better way to go.

If you're Gentoo install autoloads a lot of modules on boot, under coLinux most of these will fail for obvious reasons. CoLinux will still boot & work, but I wanted to have coLinux boot cleanly without wasting time on modprobing modules that would fail and to not show any failures.

To do this, create another modules profile file in /etc/modules.autoload.d/ called kernel-colinux.

Edit /etc/init.d/modules, scroll down to just below

```
                # New support for /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-$KV

                if [ "$(get_KV)" -ge "$(KV_to_int '2.5.48')" ] && \

                   [ -f /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-"${KV_MAJOR}.${KV_MINOR}" ]

                then

                        load_modules /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-"${KV_MAJOR}.${KV_MINOR}"
```

Add in the following lines:

```
elif [ ! -z `uname -r|grep "\-co-"` ] ;

        then

                load_modules /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-colinux
```

I still get failures on coLinux attempting to start certain services. Note that things still work, just don't want the boot process wasting time & do not want to see the failures (as above).

Probate, I'd be most interested if you could post more details on how you created another services profile for coLinux.

Other stuff:

At the time of posting, the fltk console leaves a lot to be desired. For greater flexibility, use the nt-console.

This provides a full screen terminal (Alt+Enter), allows copy/paste to and from the terminal, different default fonts/window sizes can be used by clicking the top left corner and setting properties, and only opens one window when coLinux is started.

'colinux-daemon.exe -c default.colinux.xml -t nt' to have coLinux use it by default.

----------

## adodson

I run a laptop dual booting Win2k and Gentoo.  Everything seems fine when Gentoo is booted natively.  I can boot the Gentoo partition under coLinux, and everything seems fine, exept GUI apps.  I can use Cygwin X with ssh X forwarding apps, but they crash eventually.  VNCserver and client crash if I try to use that.  It works, but crashes soon after.

I can try to login using xdmcp, but gdm crashes.

I have a 2 GB swap partition I'm using, and I even set up a 512Mb swap file on the Windows file system.  I tried different memory settings for the virtual machine, from 64 to 256Mb and with/without each swap device, getting the same results each time.

I have another partition, so installed a vanilla Red Hat 9 on that partition.  Then I booted into Windows and ran that Red Hat under coLinux.  I can do everything just fine there.

I started out using the latest stable release of coLinux, with the 2.4.26 kernel, but now I'm trying the latest snapshot with 2.6.7 kernel.  I have the same results for both the Gentoo and Red Hat partitions with both coLinux kernels.

I don't know where to start.  Have I built something with too narrow CFLAGS for this use?  Xorg, Gnome, etc...???

Hardware is Compaq nx7010 with Pentium M 1.7Ghz and 512Mb RAM

CFLAGS are "-03 -march=pentium3 -mfpmath=sse -mmmx -msse -msse2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

----------

## xizhao

I installed colinux. And now I managed to use colinux boot my gentoo parition seamlessly. shiznix's post shows a way to detect if the system is under colinux. However I didn't modify the /sbin/rc. I put the code in a script file and just add one line in inittab. So before the kernenl remount the root directory, it will detect the kernel version and change fstab and runlevels/boot and runlevels/default corespondingly. Now only error I got is the clock service error.

----------

## ryceck

Problem: the topoenlagre binary has been removed from the location noted in the startpost... has anyone got it somewhere so I can resize my partitions...?

Thnx in advance

Edit: Got a simple workaround for my problem. Downloaded a larger blank image from: http://gniarf.nerim.net/colinux/fs/ and mounted that on my /usr, this saves me a LOT of root-space  :Smile: 

RTFW (read the f00kie wiki)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Vlad

Sorry for the bump, I realize this is essentially a dead thread.  I was wondering if anyone else was experiencing crappy network performance from their colinux system.

I use the winpcap driver (which might be the problem) to share my LAN device.  The network performance of the host system (Win2000, 100 Mb/s full duplex) is fine, but the performance of the client (colinux) is terrible, with apache/nfs/sftp performance all capping around 250 KB/sec.

Is this standard, or just because I'm using the pcap driver?  What kind of speeds are other people getting?  Thanks!

Vlad

----------

## slycordinator

I can't get any vnc viewer to connect.

I installed gentoo in colinux and have a vnc server running.  From colinux I am able to ping the IP for windows and from windows I can do the same to colinux.  But when I run the vnc viewer... nothing happens at all.

This happened both when using the tightvnc client and ultravnc.

----------

## tcostigl

Am I a freak of nature or something? I can't log in once it boots up !?

I am using "gentoo-colinux-stage3-x86-2004.3" 

Whats going on?

----------

## slycordinator

log in as root.  at the password just hit enter (default password is blank).  run "passwd" to set the password after that.

edit:

But then again, maybe you are a freak of nature.  :Wink: 

----------

## tcostigl

I followed the instructions but I still couldnt log in.

----------

## gpeangel

The default password is also "root".

It seems this image has neither dhcp or syslog installed.  Trying to figure out how to connect to the network without dhcp...

----------

## royw

Howdy,

I've tried about all the permutations from all the forums I can find on getting coLinux to work on win2k and still can't get the networking.

So for bridged networking here's what I think is needed:

Installed WinPCap 3.1 beta 4.  Accepted all the defaults (including reboot).

Installed coLinux-0.6.2 with gentoo root image.

Installed swap_512Mb.

TAP-Win32 Adapter V8 (coLinux) shows in the device manager as active.

on Win2k, ipconfig /all shows the TAP-Win32 Adapter:

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TAP-Win32 Adapter V8 (coLinux)

        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-5D-B1-91-46

        DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

        DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . :

Use the mac address above for the default.config.xml:

<network index="0" name="Local Area Connection 3" type="bridged" mac="00:FF:5D:B1:91:46"/>

This shows as good in console startup:

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

created /etc/hostname

edited /etc/conf.d/net to use dhcp

ifconfig -a shows:

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:00:00:00:00:00

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:2

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:24 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:24 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:1728 (1.6 Kb)  TX bytes:1728 (1.6 Kb)

So eth0 is not running.  Bringing it up doesn't accomplish anything.

Setting /etc/conf.d/net to use 192.168.0.40/24 and gateway of 192.168.0.1 doesn't work.

Manually setting up eth0 using ifconfig doesn't work

Changing to TAP in default.config.xml doesn't work (<network index="0" name="Local Area Connection 3" type="tap" mac="00:FF:5D:B1:91:46"/>)

Setting "Enable Internet Connection Sharing for this connection" on the physical LAN card (Local Area Connection) doesn't work.

The only error messages I can find is "Network is unreachable" when I ping anything except localhost.

I know I must be missing some key part, but I just can't see it.  I also can not see how to discover what is wrong.  No errors in event log, no syslog, no errors in dmesg, no errors in console log.

Any ideas?

TIA,

Roy

----------

## snl

I've just install coLinux + Gentoo.

Do I need to install Grub?

At boot, I always get the following error 

```
* Failed to set system clock to hardware clock 

* ERROR:  Problem starting needed services. 

*         "bootmisc" was not started.
```

How to solve it?

At the moment, I'm running 

```
emerge --update world
```

for the first time. I'm not sure if it's a wise thing to do but I did it anyway. After 15 hours, it's still running. Should I stop it or keep it running?

Thanks.

----------

## Gherald

 *snl wrote:*   

> I've just install coLinux + Gentoo.
> 
> Do I need to install Grub?

 

Certainly not!  Grub is a bootloader.  In case you hadn't noticed... if you are installing coLinux, Windows has already booted  :Wink: 

emerge -u world is fine but you might run out of space if you are using the default 2G image... if so delete the contents of /usr/portage/distfiles, /var/tmp/portage and resume.

----------

## snl

 *Gherald wrote:*   

> emerge -u world is fine but you might run out of space if you are using the default 2G image... if so delete the contents of /usr/portage/distfiles, /var/tmp/portage and resume.

 

emerge -u world is still running after more than 15 hours. Does it normally take this long? Should I keep it running or should I stop it with Ctrl-C? Is it safe to stop it?

I'm using the defauly 2G image. Should I expand it? If so, which guide should I follow, is it http://wiki.colinux.org/cgi-bin/raid_solution or http://wiki.colinux.org/cgi-bin/ExpandingRoot

Thanks.

----------

## royw

 *Quote:*   

> At boot, I always get the following error
> 
> Code:
> 
> * Failed to set system clock to hardware clock
> ...

 

see: http://wiki.colinux.org/cgi-bin/GentooTAT

HTH,

Roy

----------

## snl

 *royw wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   At boot, I always get the following error
> 
> Code:
> 
> * Failed to set system clock to hardware clock
> ...

 

Thanks for your help. I will try that. I tried searching for several days. I saw many posts mentioning about /dev/rtc but I don't have that file. Does it matter? Do I need that file?

----------

## royw

I just edited /etc/init.d/clock just like the tip says and the problem was solved.  This is was the first and only solution I found + tried.   :Very Happy: 

Now if only I could get the networking going...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Have fun,

Roy

----------

## mahir

can someone help me locate a working copy of a recent co linux manger exe? the official site seems to be down or something  :Sad: 

----------

## SDraconis

I've been switching between booting into the Gentoo partition and using coLinux pretty seamlessly for awhile now, but I did the update and got the new baselayout (while booted into Gentoo properly) and things have gotten totally screwy with coLinux now.  The method I have been using is the /sbin/rc edit to have it swap fstab's and then editing /etc/inittab to have runlevel 4 point to a special colinux runlevel which did not include things like alsasound, etc.  I then have colinux have booting into runlevel 4 in it's bootparams.  I made sure to replace the edits I made in both the files after the etc-update, but when I try to load colinux it doesn't appear to be doing the fstab swap anymore.  In fact, I tried swapping the fstab to the colinux one manually before rebooting and it appears to be swapping it back.  Any ideas?

Edit: I stuck in a couple echo's in the /sbin/rc to let it tell me which fstab it's copying into place.  What happens is the first time it dies.  The second time I load it, it instead tells me that it's the normal kernel and puts in the normal fstab.  Here's the modification to /sbin/rc I am using:

```
echo -e "Detected running kernel version `uname -r`"

echo -e "Adjusting /etc/fstab accordingly..."

echo

mount -o rw,remount /

if uname -r | grep -e "-co-" >/dev/null

then

   echo "Normal kernel detected"

   cp /etc/fstab.default /etc/fstab

else

   echo "coLinux kernel detected"

   cp /etc/fstab.colinux /etc/fstab

fi

mount -o ro,remount /
```

Edit2: I took a closer look at this code (taken from the colinux wiki section for converting distributions).  I am no shell script writer, but to me the then and else sections looked backwards.  I swapped em and it worked.  I guess I swapped em last time (before the etc-update overwrote it) too.

----------

## zopilote17

Forgive the totally noob questions... but I cannot even get my Gentoo Linux partition to boot correctly in coLinux.  Having instructions on how to easily switch back and forth once you have it up and running is nice, but first I have to get the thing working in coLinux before I can start to get that fancy!  I'm hoping one of you could help by A) posting detailed step-by-step on how you got from a regular dual-boot setup (WinXP and Gentoo) to running Gentoo from real partitions in coLinux, or B) pointing out what I am doing wrong (see details below.)  Better yet, both A and B would be appreciated by myself and other people having the same problem!

First a burning question:

Where do you use /dev/cobd0 and where do you use /dev/cobd/0 ?  I know that Gentoo treats it differently than Debian, and the virtual hard drive appears under /dev/cobd/0 (notice the extra slash) instead of /dev/cobd0 .  However, do I have to specify them with the extra slash in my default.colinux.xml file as well?  What about in /etc/fstab?  Are there any other places it is used?

Now, some issues I keep running into, as I tweak various files and settings:

1. Sometimes I can boot part-way, but it stops in the middle with an error (sorry, I cannot reproduce this scenario right now and all I can remember is that it has something to do with not finding a filesystem at either /dev/cobd/0 or /dev/cobd0.. can't remember which).  Then it dumps me, after logging in with root password, out to a read-only filesystem that _looks_ like my root partition.  However, even if I remount it as read-write, make some changes, and remount it as read-only, the changes don't stick until the next boot.

2.Most of the time, I cannot boot.  The coLinux console gets to the point where it wants to mount the root filesystem, then it bails.  Here is a typical error message:

```
Determining /, Found.

Mounting /mount: Mounting /dev/cobd0 on /mnt/linux failed: No such device

Installing modules for coLinux 2.6.10-co-0.6.2, Done.

Closing /, Done.

VFS: Cannot open root device "cobd0" or unknown-block(117,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(117,0)

```

Here is another run:

```
VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem).

VFS: Cannot open root device "cobd/0" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)

```

And another:

```
VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem).

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on cobd0, internal journal

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem).

Trying to move old root to /initrd ... failed

Unmounting old root

Trying to free ramdisk memory ... okay

Freeing unused kernel memory: 104k freed

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on cobd0, internal journal

Restarting system.
```

And yet another:

```
VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem).

EXT3 FS on cobd0, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem).

Trying to move old root to /initrd ... kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 se

conds

failed

Unmounting old root

Trying to free ramdisk memory ... okay

Freeing unused kernel memory: 104k freed

EXT3 FS on cobd0, internal journal

Restarting system.
```

And more:

```
VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem).

Trying to move old root to /initrd ... failed

Unmounting old root

Trying to free ramdisk memory ... okay

Freeing unused kernel memory: 104k freed

Warning: unable to open an initial console.

Kernel panic - not syncing: No init found.  Try passing init= option to kernel.
```

Please help... it will be much appreciated!

----------

## zopilote17

 *zopilote17 wrote:*   

> Forgive the totally noob questions... but I cannot even get my Gentoo Linux partition to boot...

 

This is me again.  I thought it might be useful to mention my disk layout and default.colinux.xml file.

My disk layout is as follows (in disk order, but with partition numbers of course):

```

[Primary Partition 1: Windows XP]

[Primary Partition 4: Gentoo Linux Boot]

[Primary Partition 3: Gentoo Linux Root]

[Primary Partition 2: Extended Partition:

    [Logical Partition (5): Linux Swap]

    [Logical Partition (6): FAT32 Work partition]

    [Logical Partition (7): FAT32 Media partition]

    [Logical Partition (8): FAT32 Backup partition]

]
```

So, the main partitions to consider are 3 and 5 (the root partition for Linux, and the Linux swap partition).  I obviously don't need the boot partition in coLinux.

Next, here are the important parts of my default.colinux.xml file:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<colinux>

    <!-- Linux root partition -->

    <block_device index="0" path="\Device\Harddisk0\Partition2" enabled="true"/>

    

    <!-- Linux swap partition -->

    <block_device index="1" path="\Device\Harddisk0\Partition4" enabled="true"/>

    <!-- This line specifies the boot partition for Linux, although I currently

         don't see a need to mount it or use it from within coLinux... -->

<!--    <block_device index="2" path="\Device\Harddisk0\Partition3" enabled="true"/> -->

    <!-- bootparams allows you to pass kernel boot parameters -->

    <bootparams>root=/dev/cobd0</bootparams>

    <!-- Initial RamDISK (initrd) support -->

    <initrd path="initrd.gz" />

    

    <!-- image allows you to specify the kernel to boot -->

    <image path="vmlinux" />

    <!-- this line allows you to specify the amount of memory available 

         to coLinux -->

    <memory size="192"/>

    <!-- This allows you to modify networking parameters, see the README 

         or website or wiki for more information -->

    <network index="0" type="tap" name="coLinux TAP Connection"/>

</colinux>

```

I tried various partition numbers to match partitions 3 (root) and 5 (swap) because, according to http://wiki.colinux.org/cgi-bin/coLinuxFAQ#A3, there are very complex rules about whether to use 0-based counting or 1-based counting, etc.

----------

## zopilote17

 *zopilote17 wrote:*   

>  *zopilote17 wrote:*   Forgive the totally noob questions... but I cannot even get my Gentoo Linux partition to boot... 
> 
> This is me again.  I thought it might be useful to mention my disk layout and default.colinux.xml file.

 

I finally got things working on my own.  Just for the next person who may have the same problem, here is my XML configuration file:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<colinux>

    <!-- Root partition -->

    <block_device index="0" path="\Device\Harddisk0\Partition2" enabled="true"/>

    

    <!-- Swap partition -->

    <block_device index="1" path="\Device\Harddisk0\Partition4" enabled="true"/>

    <!-- bootparams allows you to pass kernel boot parameters -->

    <bootparams>root=/dev/cobd/0</bootparams>

    <!-- Initial RamDISK (initrd) support -->

    <initrd path="initrd.gz" />

    

    <!-- image allows you to specify the kernel to boot -->

    <image path="vmlinux" />

    <!-- this line allows you to specify the amount of memory available to coLinux -->

    <memory size="192"/>

    <!-- This allows you to modify networking parameters, see the README 

         or website or wiki for more information -->

    <network index="0" type="tap" name="coLinux TAP Connection"/>

</colinux>

```

Just to remind you, my root partition is normally /dev/hda3 in direct-boot mode, and my swap partition is /dev/hda5.  Furthermore, it works with specifying "root=/dev/cobd/0" in the <bootparams> tag.  (Notice the extra slash before the 0; it is odd, but it just works.)

Also, my fstab file for colinux looks like this:

```
/dev/cobd0      /               ext3    noatime                 0 1

/dev/cobd1      none            swap    sw                      0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none            /proc           proc    defaults                0 0

```

And the other odd thing: in Gentoo's fstab file, which I had been told would use the /dev/cobd/0 convention, I actually had to use /dev/cobd0 instead!  So it seems backwards.

----------

## zopilote17

 *zopilote17 wrote:*   

> And the other odd thing: in Gentoo's fstab file, which I had been told would use the /dev/cobd/0 convention, I actually had to use /dev/cobd0 instead!  So it seems backwards.

 

After I ran "emerge --update --deep --newuse world", interestingly, /dev/cobd0 no longer worked.  Instead, I had to switch my fstab to /dev/cobd/0.

----------

## Devport

Today I had to find out that it is not possible to run a native AMD64 gentoo partition with colinux ( yet ). Anyway I installed colinux and the stage3 gentoo, linux 2.6 preinstallation and it works out of the box and now I am happy to go on and setup a nice colinux gentoo box. Another thing I was glad to see is this free, native Windows X server : http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Xming.

I am really impressed. If I think of all the things that are possible with colinux. Run your favorite linux apps under windows and even more important use your linux partitions under Windows ( e.g. threw a samba server running on linux on windows ) ! I am glad I finally came across this and hope others are as glad as I am.

Damn its so funny to do a emerge --sync in a linux terminal running on and connected to windows.Last edited by Devport on Mon Aug 29, 2005 10:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## devsk

I am trying to boot existing gentoo install. my root partition is reiserfs. would that work with coLinux?

Also my boot partition is a separate small ext3 partition.

edit: these were not issues. the issue was that the /etc/fstab needed entries like /dev/cobd/0, /dev/cobd/1 instead of /dev/cobd0 and /dev/cobd1. all is well.

----------

## devsk

for people who are using VNC: try using freeNX for a change(there is a guide on freenx in DTT). This thing just rocks with freenx server. now I really can use the KDE desktop under colinux.

----------

## NightTwix

i use colinux on a couple of systems now and i must admit: it rocks!  :Smile: 

I even use it on my dual-boot system at home.

A little tip I didn't read here but one thats really really useful: use the alias parameter.

So u can access the /dev/cobd* devices through /dev/sda* (or hda or whatever)

just do something like this:

```

<block_device index="0" path="\Device\Harddisk0\Partition1" alias="sda1" enabled="true"/> 

```

There is no need to change the fstab any more

But i have a question:

Is there a sane way to create an extra runlevel 'colinux' and let Gentoo start this runlevel when its run under Colinux and start the default runlevel if its booted directly?

I could pass a bootparameter as described here but i think its too "dirty" to add an IF clause to all initscripts

----------

## Devport

I have a little problem. I run individual linux apps with CoLinux threw ssh. Yet those GNOME / KDE apps do not use the correct settings. GNOME apps need /usr/libexec/gnome-settings-daemon running to use any settings and for KDE I don't even know what the settings daemon is. And I can try what I want I do not get /usr/libexec/gnome-settings-daemon to keep running. I tried it by adding "/usr/libexec/gnome-settings-daemon &amp;" to /etc/conf.d/local.start but it seems that this is bound to the respictive shell and as soon as it terminates the daemon seems to be terminated as well.

So has anybody an idea how ro run gnome-settings-daemon and the KDE settings daemon automatically at startup ?

----------

## devsk

 *Devport wrote:*   

> I have a little problem. I run individual linux apps with CoLinux threw ssh. Yet those GNOME / KDE apps do not use the correct settings. GNOME apps need /usr/libexec/gnome-settings-daemon running to use any settings and for KDE I don't even know what the settings daemon is. And I can try what I want I do not get /usr/libexec/gnome-settings-daemon to keep running. I tried it by adding "/usr/libexec/gnome-settings-daemon &" to /etc/conf.d/local.start but it seems that this is bound to the respictive shell and as soon as it terminates the daemon seems to be terminated as well.
> 
> So has anybody an idea how ro run gnome-settings-daemon and the KDE settings daemon automatically at startup ?

 KDE should not need any daemon, the app should start whatever kde daemons are needed (that is why you would see if you invoke konsole, there are at least 3-4 other processes that it spawns). For gnome, the settings daemon is per user and is only started by gnome-session. you can write a small wrapper script 'gapps' which checks if the daemon is not running and then run it before running the app. 

```
#!/bin/bash

settings-pid=`/bin/ps -fu $USER|grep gnome-settings|grep -v grep|awk '{print $2}'`

 

if [ -z "$settings-pid" ]

then

  /usr/libexec/gnome-settings-daemon &

  sleep 2

fi

exec "$@"
```

to run 'eog', type 'gapps eog'...other alternative is that you can put the same check in your shell init files, so when you login to invoke the app, the .bash_profile will start it. this is a one time overhead.

I don't think it is suitable for a boot time startup.

----------

## Devport

You are right. Somehow the same font suddenly appeared small in a KDE app. I adjusted it to be bigger. As for the gnome-settings-daemon :

I forgot to set DISPLAY. Now it works fine by running the daemon at system startup via /etc/conf.d/local.start :

DISPLAY=192.168.0.1:0 /usr/libexec/gnome-settings-daemon &amp;

@all :

I have added a screenshot showing the great capabilities of CoLinux. Have a look and ask if I can help with setting up Windows shortcuts to linux apps :

Screenshot

Because I have a native amd64 linux installation which can not be run by CoLinux I installed a 32bit gentoo linux and symlinked all important parts to the linux image ( /etc/portage &amp; /root and some others ) which works seemlessly and does not screw up the configuration. Even cut &amp; paste between Windows and Linux apps works. One thing I think would be nice was a Windows app makeing the windows system tray offer freedesktop.org system tray available to X apps.Last edited by Devport on Mon Aug 29, 2005 10:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## devsk

 *Devport wrote:*   

> You are right. Somehow the same font suddenly appeared small in a KDE app. I adjusted it to be bigger.

 that's the dpi thing. typically you run in linux with the native system dpi resolution. but Xming/cygwin-X servers always give a display with 75x75. which means that the fonts will look smaller. You can force dpi to 96 by using .Xdefaults and an entry like this for apps which use xft:

```
Xft*dpi:                        96
```

----------

## Devport

Another success : I have rhythmbox running on windows.

- Download the esd sound server for windows from http://www.liquid-reality.de/main/projects/esound

- run the daemon on windows with correct params ( e.g. "esd.exe -tcp -public -nobeeps -bind 192.168.0.1" )

- emerge gst-plugins-esd

- Add "export ESPEAKER=192.168.0.1:16001" to e.g. /etc/profile ( depends on your setup )

- Setup gstreamer to use esd as output ( /usr/bin/gstreamer-properties )

Enjoy rhythmbox or other linux sound apps on windows

( esd will run in a console window. You can avoid this the same way you can avoid batch files starting linux apps threw ssh to open consoles : See http://wiki.colinux.org/cgi-bin/ShortcutWithoutWindowsConsole )

----------

## NightTwix

 *NightTwix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> But i have a question:
> 
> Is there a sane way to create an extra runlevel 'colinux' and let Gentoo start this runlevel when its run under Colinux and start the default runlevel if its booted directly?
> ...

 

ok i figured it out on my own.

Its so easy! Just 2 steps:

1.

create an extra runlevel as described here (i called it 'colinux')

2.

edit your default.colinux.xml to something like

```

<bootparams>root=/dev/cobd/0 softlevel=colinux</bootparams>
```

----------

## rsa4046

I've got colinux+gentoo running on other machines, but can't do it on a dual boot all-scsi machine with two disks, one for XP, the other a native gentoo install.  I want to access the gentoo disk from within colinux; this disk (sdb) is partitioned as sdb1 = boot (ext2), sdb2 = swap, and sdb3 = root (reiserfs). From colinux, I can mount the ext2 partition, mkswap on the 2nd, but can't mount the 3rd partition (reiserfs). Booting colinux gives

```
This is localhost.(none) (Linux i686 2.6.11-co-0.6.3-rc2) 20:40:47

localhost login: root

Password:

login(pam_unix)[4940]: session opened for user root by (uid=0)

localhost root # mkdir /mnt/test

localhost root # mount -t ext2 /dev/cobd/0 /mnt/test

localhost root # ls /mnt/test

System.map           bin             grub

boot            bzImage        lost+found

splash

localhost root # umount /mnt/test

localhost root # mount -t reiserfs /dev/cobd/2 /mnt/test

mount: /dev/cobd/2: unknown device

localhost root # 
```

So gentoo-colinux doesn't find the device, although /dev/cobd/2 does exist. Here's my xml:

```
    <block_device index="0" path="\Device\Harddisk1\Partition1" enabled="true"></block_device>

    <block_device index="1" path="\Device\Harddisk1\Partition2" enabled="true"></block_device>

    <block_device index="2" path="\Device\Harddisk1\Partition3" enabled="true"></block_device>

    <block_device index="3" path="\DosDevices\c:\colinux\Gentoo-colinux-stage3-x86-2004.3" enabled="true"></block_device>

    <bootparams>root=/dev/cobd3 devfs=mount </bootparams>

    <initrd path="initrd.gz" />

    <image path="vmlinux" />

    <memory size="512" />

    <network index="0" type="tap" />

```

I think I've got the naming device naming scheme right, as I can mount the ext2 partition, and dmdiag.exe reports

```

---------- \Device\Harddisk0 ----------

\Device\Harddisk0\DP(1)0x7e00-0x1116a1b800+2 (Device)

\Device\Harddisk0\DR0            (Device)

\Device\Harddisk0\Partition0     (SymbolicLink) -> \Device\Harddisk0\DR0

\Device\Harddisk0\Partition1     (SymbolicLink) -> \Device\HarddiskVolume1

---------- \Device\Harddisk1 ----------

\Device\Harddisk1\DP(1)0x7e00-0x65f1c00+3 (Device)

\Device\Harddisk1\DP(2)0x65f9a00-0x3d487a00+4 (Device)

\Device\Harddisk1\DP(3)0x43a81400-0x10d377a400+5 (Device)

\Device\Harddisk1\DR1            (Device)

\Device\Harddisk1\Partition0     (SymbolicLink) -> \Device\Harddisk1\DR1

\Device\Harddisk1\Partition1     (SymbolicLink) -> \Device\HarddiskVolume2

\Device\Harddisk1\Partition2     (SymbolicLink) -> \Device\HarddiskVolume3

\Device\Harddisk1\Partition3     (SymbolicLink) -> \Device\HarddiskVolume4

```

The partitions are otherwise fine, and booting gentoo standalone (no colinux) works fine. Anybody got any ideas? I sure would like to get this going ...

----------

## cprior

HowTo install a current colinux kernel 

I wanted to compile my own kernel for colinux because the original is missing features, such as lvm support. (And colinux seems an excellent way to use logical volumes in windows *g*)

Prerequisites:

A working Linux installation and an intermediate experience with colinux. I mainly describe download locations and reference the new command line parameters here.

I compiled the kernel on a standalone machine, not the colinux emulation. I also decided to compile stuff into the kernel, not as modules.

1. Download necessary files

Get a current colinux from http://www.henrynestler.com/colinux/

In my case I used http://www.henrynestler.com/colinux/testing/co-2.6.12.5/bin/

Download these files: 

```
daemons-0.7.1-hn2.zip   20-Sep-2005 16:23   355k  

 modules-2.6.12.5-co-..> 20-Sep-2005 16:24   987k  

 vmlinux-0.7.1-hn2.zip   20-Sep-2005 16:25   1.3M 
```

and unzip daemons.*.zip and the kernel in vmlinux.*.zip in your colinux directory. I have everything in L:\colinux.

Note: You only need the modules.*.tgz inside the booted system, you need to transfer it later.

I decided to test the provided kernel at first in case I ran into problems (it is a testing release after all)

If you want to start fresh, you can get the official Gentoo file image from SourceForge http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/colinux/Gentoo-colinux-stage3-x86-2004.3.bz2?download and unrar it into %YOURPATH%\colinux.

2. Preparation of the testing-env

You need to boot into the above system by specifying command line paramaters only. I had a hard time finding hints in the colinux-wiki but the following works for me:

```
colinux-daemon.exe mem=32 kernel=vmlinux cobd0=Gentoo-colinux-stage3-x86-2004.3 root=/dev/cobd0 eth0=pcap-bridge,wireless,00:02:2D:93:02:00
```

Substitute your network settings.

You will get many error about modules not found, as they are still in your Windows file system.

Default username:password is root:root 

I hope that your network is working -- I simply wget'ed a copy from my local webserver. You can use scp, rsync, whatever, but you need to get that file inside! ;) 

Then untar it from your root dir:

```
cd /

tar xvf /path/to/local/modules.*.tar.gz
```

Upon reboot this default environment should be up and running.

3. Prepare your own kernel

So far we only booted into a provided Gentoo system. To customize the kernel I did the following:

a) Get a vanilla 2.6.12.5 kernel

On a fully working Gentoo install this is as easy as 

```
emerge =sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-2.6.12.5 -vp
```

I moved the sources out of /usr/src into in my homedir, e.g. 

```
cp -Rp /usr/src/2.6.12.5 $HOME/

cd $HOME/2.6.12.5
```

b) Get the needed compiler: colinux insists on a gcc version 3.4.x

```
echo "=sys-devel/gcc-3.4.4-r1 ~x86">>/etc/portage/package.keyword

emerge =sys-devel/gcc-3.4.4-r1
```

and follow the instructions at the end of the emerge. I had to do 

```
gcc-config i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6

source /etc/profile
```

I later switched back to the stable gcc as I did not read into possible catastrophies using an unstable version

c) Get the colinux patches

Get them from http://www.henrynestler.com/colinux/testing/co-2.6.12.5/src/

I used 

```
cd $HOME/2.6.12.5

wget http://www.henrynestler.com/colinux/testing/co-2.6.12.5/src/linux-2.6.12.5-hn2b.diff.gz
```

Patch the kernel sources:

```
cd $HOME/2.6.12.5

gzcat colinux-0.7.1-hn2b.patch.gz | patch -p1
```

d) Get an initial .config file. 

I used http://www.henrynestler.com/colinux/testing/co-2.6.12.5/src/linux-2.6.12.5-config.gz

Place it in the source tree of the vanilla kernel, e.g.

```
gzcat linux-2.6.12.5-config.gz > $HOME/2.6.12.5/.config
```

e) Configure your kernel

Now that is up to you -- afterall you needed an own kernel so I am sure you have your ideas.

One thing I changed to make our custom kernel play nicely with the provided modules is to append a local version:

```
General setup  --->

(-co-0.7.1-hn2) Local version - append to kernel release
```

As you see, I added -co-0.7.1-hn2 to match the modules dir from the previous steps.

f) Almost finished!

Now compile your kernel as usual with

```
make
```

and copy that kernel to your Windows machine , e.g. L:\colinux\vmlinux_selfCompiled

4. Boot your custom kernel

```
colinux-daemon.exe mem=32 kernel=vmlinux_selfCompiled @hdlayout.txt root=/dev/hda3 eth0=pcap-bridge,wireless,00:02:2D:93:02:00 softlevel=colinux
```

If that line fails on your machine, then you overlooked that I put some parameters in en external file:

 *In hdlayout.txt I wrote:*   

> hda=\Device\Harddisk0\Partition0 hda2=\Device\Harddisk0\Partition2 \
> 
> hda3=\Device\Harddisk0\Partition3 hda5=\Device\Harddisk0\Partition5 \
> 
> hda6=\Device\Harddisk0\Partition6 hda7=\Device\Harddisk0\Partition7 \
> ...

 

This goes all into one line, I was not successful with multiple lines. So copy it and remove the \'es!

Summary:

An own kernel is not hard to complile, the trickiest part was to get all that information. The colinux-wiki is slightly behind our Gentoo doc team in terms of easy access to information.

I found these pages helpful:

http://wiki.colinux.org/cgi-bin/Network

http://www.remote.org/sven/colinux.html (in german)

http://wiki.colinux.org/cgi-bin/CommandLineReference (work in progress)

Edit:

Fixed cut'n'paste error in Step 3. b) as pointed out by Husky -- thanks a lot!Last edited by cprior on Sat Sep 24, 2005 6:45 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Husky

for patchig the kernel you have to use linux-2.6.12.5-hn2b.diff.gz, not colinux-0.7.1-hn2b.patch.gz.

----------

## bdw

you say to use colinux 20040417.exe but every time I go to download I get a different number

do I use that one?

----------

## Gripp

ok... its been a while since i messed with linux... and i was a noob then too!

and i'm reeeallllllly tired of reading now (plugging 7 hours of this now)

i have no network connection

eth0 never even seems to get initiated

i've tried using gentoo's colinux guide, the wiki guide and searching these forums for similiar problems... 

i'm on wireless so i have to use the TAP

DOS shows this on colinux boot:

 *Quote:*   

> searching TAP device named "TAP"
> 
> found TAP device named "TAP"
> 
> opening TAP: "TAP"
> ...

 

and the colinux window simply shows somthing along the lines of "starting network" and says its ok..

as a matter of fact, the only errors i get are those for the hardware time and a font error--but i figured i would deal with them once i got the network working

but no where does either DOS or colinux show anything (no errors) about eth0 -- and it does not exist in /dev

--- well i just (now) did the rc-update bit (yea, just tryin random stuff now) but instead of the "starting network" part, it gives an error that netmount cannot start

in trying to figure out how to fix that i think the only way is complete the install of gentoo.... 

note: net-setup and dhcpcd are not on this install.. i'm guessing that is becuase this is for colinux and isn't supposed to be set-up that way... and i cant emerge dhcpcd.. becuase, well... i need it first!

----------

## Gripp

actually...

did royw ever get his problem solved?? mine is to the 'T' what he posted (page 4)

----------

## bdw

can some one show or tell me how to get into it? I am new to gentoo and so far my loading my laptop has been ok. Have not done my network yet but during the install it told me to install winpcap etheral and I did so I am working my way to a good reboot if possible......

----------

## Gripp

ok...

i started fresh (for about the 10th time) but this time i used the devel colinux and debian

everything worked fine

but when i use the same install with gentoo it doesn't bring up eth0

so i guess i i'm now on the mission of finding out how debian handles eth0 differently than gentoo... if anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated

----------

## acidbrain

Hi folks!

I have some trouble setting up coLinux with my current Gentoo-Installation.

1. I want to use Xming to run X apps. It works when I start it like that:

```
Windows: Xming -ac -multiwindow

Linux: DISPLAY=$WINIP:0.0 xterm

```

But this has the disadvantage that everyone in my network can send me X-Windows.

Is there a way to limit the access to my coLinux-System?

Maybe this is X basis, but I just don't get it and IMHO the Xming documentation is not very helpful.

2. CoLinux starts exactly every second time. The other times it can't mount root fs.

```
VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem).

ReiserFS: hda5: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs o

hda5

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on hda5, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on hda6, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on hda7, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on hda8, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Cannot open root device "hda5" or unknown-block(3,5)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(3,5)
```

Here is my configuration (stripped):

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<colinux>

 <!-- root --> 

    <block_device index="0" path="\Device\Harddisk0\Partition4" enabled="true" alias="hda5"/> 

<!-- /tmp -->   

    <block_device index="1" path="\Device\Harddisk0\Partition5" enabled="true" alias="hda6"/> 

<!-- /home -->

    <block_device index="2" path="\Device\Harddisk0\Partition6" enabled="true" alias="hda7"/> 

<!-- /var -->

    <block_device index="3" path="\Device\Harddisk0\Partition7" enabled="true" alias="hda8"/> -->

    <bootparams>root=/dev/hda5 COLINUX=42 bootlevel=colinux-boot softlevel=colinux</bootparams>

    <initrd path="initrd.gz" />

    <image path="vmlinux" />

    <memory size="256" />

    <network index="0" type="bridged" name="Bridge"    />

</colinux>
```

[/code]

It would be great if someone could help.

Greets,

acidbrain

----------

## Shadow r00fler

Hey, this one is really starting to annoy me. As far as I know, the paths in my example.conf are correct, but colinux doesn't seem to think so. I'm using the latest snapshot now (hoping that would change anything), but I got the same error with the stable version.

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # This is an example for a configuration file that can
> 
> # be passed to colinux-daemon in this manner:
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> C:\colinux>colinux-daemon @example.conf
> 
> Cooperative Linux Daemon, 0.7.1
> 
> Compiled on Thu Oct 13 19:11:59 2005
> ...

 

----------

## acidbrain

Maybe I'm wrong, but shouldn't you pass "root=/dev/cobd0" to the kernel?

Try this commandline:

```
colinux-daemon @example.conf root=/dev/cobd0
```

Or this one:

```
colinux-daemon @example.conf root=/dev/cobd/0
```

----------

## Shadow r00fler

Ohh, I see now. I tried passing root before actually, but put it before @example.conf instead of after it. Got it to boot. Thanks a lot  :Smile: 

... of course, I'll probably be back here soon enough <_<

EDIT : Yep. No internet connection. I had to remove the space in the name of the TAP device, but it still isn't working.

EDIT 2 : I seem to have one now for whatever reason, but I can't emerge normally and the TAP is still down.

c:\colinux\example.conf :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> kernel=vmlinux   # The default kernel
> 
> root=/dev/cobd0
> ...

 

/etc/conf.d/net, all uncommented lines :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> iface_eth0="192.168.0.40 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"
> 
> gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"
> ...

 

----------

## warrier

Hi 

I am a newbie at using linux and this might not be the right forum for me.  If so, please let me know.

I have followed all the instructions until " ... Now your ready to doubleclick colinux-daemon.exe and see the magic...."

and I dont see a login prompt at this point.

Am I missing something critical?

Thanks

warrier

----------

## spacepirate01

I'm running into the very similar problems as zopilote17 but unfortunately his fixes don't work for me. 

I've attempted this with both the gentoo-..-2g as well as the gentoo-..x86-2004.

I'm still a noob, but I think this boils down to a problem with the fstab. Upon booting (the second time) in both instances, I can get it to successfully add swap on /dev/cobd1 or /dev/cobd/1. 

it doesn't seem to matter if my first fs entry is /dev/root or /dev/cobd0 or /dev/cobd/0

In both instances it starts like this:

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem).

ReiserFS: cobd0: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find

reiserfs on cobd0

then continues down the failure path or the success path. 

< VFS: Cannot open root device "cobd0" or unknown-block(117,0)

< Please append a correct "root=" boot option

< Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on

< unknown-block(117,0)

---

> EXT3-fs warning: checktime reached, running e2fsck is recommended

> EXT3 FS on cobd0, internal journal

> EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

> VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem).

> Trying to move old root to /initrd ... failed

> Unmounting old root

> Trying to free ramdisk memory ... okay

> Freeing unused kernel memory: 108k freed

> kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

> EXT3-fs warning: checktime reached, running e2fsck is recommended

> EXT3 FS on cobd0, internal journal

Thanks for any help.

----------

## spacepirate01

After some more searching, this was solved by commenting out initrd

 *spacepirate01 wrote:*   

> I'm running into the very similar problems as zopilote17 but unfortunately his fixes don't work for me. 
> 
> I've attempted this with both the gentoo-..-2g as well as the gentoo-..x86-2004.
> 
> I'm still a noob, but I think this boils down to a problem with the fstab. Upon booting (the second time) in both instances, I can get it to successfully add swap on /dev/cobd1 or /dev/cobd/1. 
> ...

 

----------

## vivekmm

I am a total newbie in Linux and following the instructions on the http://wiki.colinux.org/wiki/GentooDeluxHowto and http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/colinux-howto.xml

I have networking since emerge is working fine

I have done the emerge tightvnc ok

I have done emerge supperuseradd

I have created a user account fine

now I want to continue but I don't know how to 

 *Quote:*   

> Now you need to configure X. You can simply copy over your /etc/X11/XF86Config from your Linux installation to your coLinux install (if applicable).
> 
> Note: You can only use drivers provided with X (i.e. no nvidia-glx/kernel) and it only seems to work with a color depth of 16, so you'll have to edit the file a little. Remember you have no direct access to the video hardware of Windows, so you have to either copy this file from elsewhere or manually create it. Alternatively you can also just boot the machine with Knoppix and let Knoppix create a XF86Config file for you.
> 
> When that is finished create ~/.vnc/xstartup: 

 

How am I supposed to follow this

I have no Idea Like I said I a newbie and I need someone to show me what to do or where to start from

I have no computer that I can copy the file from and I have only followed the guides so far

but if there is a better way to do this please let me know and how

----------

